# What are you smoking in June?



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

After breakfast of a sausage, egg and cheese on English muffin, I had an Oliva Serie G and a triple cafe con leche espresso while Alley Baggett admired me for my good tastes.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Perdomo Habano Corojo.

Today on the way to work I had a Carlos Torano 1916.



That's a nice ashtray Kevin, where did you get it?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

My first June stogey.. a Tatuaje!!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Python said:


> That's a nice ashtray Kevin, where did you get it?


I got it at a B&M that closed. It used to be Eddie Ortega's store called Havana House. He is the co-owner of United Tobacco that makes the 601s.

He was the first interview of this year too:
http://www.cigar-review.com/index.php?o ... &Itemid=39

Anyway, when the store closed over a year ago they were closing out the ashtrays for $4. I bought a bunch and gave them away. I don't know if there's any more around anywhere.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Love the Tat's!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Great minds think alike! I settled out back just as the rain started to come in with a:









Tatuaje

First time I've smoked one of these. It burned a little crazy like with a tough draw, but I suspect the humidity from the rain probably played hell on this stogie. Otherwise not a bad smoke. Gonna need to fire up a few more of these though in the future - I wanna give it a fair shake. :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah like I said in my voice message to everyone in my group... Tatuajes are hit or miss on construction and burn but the flavor is always wonderful


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I had an Acid Cold Infusion Tea while smoking some meat outside. It was a good smoke, but it was darn hot out today! I'm glad the rain came through to cool it down.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Nothing yet Dammit!!  MAYBE.....tonight....maybe


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Big old afternoon. CuAvana on the way to First Sunday Singles club golf. Won Ams only one stroke off the Pro playoff score and had a Perdomo Slow Aged and an RP Petite Corona that was gifted from another golfer. Very, very tasty little RP. Gotta find out what it was. Go Team Old Fart! 8) :smoke:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Sitting out on the deck right now, with the Tiki torches going and enjoying a Slow Age 826.


----------



## Sweetness479 (May 16, 2008)

12:31 in the morning and im loving a MAXX nano. woody and earthy. Damn got to go to bed for wok in the morn. Tomorrow will have Boulivar lonsdale. hope its good.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Finished a Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion No. 4 about half an hour or so ago. Still savory its taste.

Maybe it was a bit too mild, I am going to light a Partagas Cifuentes Seasonal Blend Winter 06 Diciembre before I hit the sack. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Sunday started with a Don Diego and my coffee out on the deck in the morning, a trip to the B&M in the afternoon was a REO, and then in the evening I enjoyed a very nice Rocky Patel Sungrown.

A very nice cigar day... 8)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Started off the month of June at the bar's pool tourney (got my ass handed to me :lol: ), enjoyed a Pepin Vegas Cubano, a CAO Brazilia, and Sol Cubano Series B.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I found some "old" Padilla cigars from a sampler I "won" on CBid.
A Miami 8/11 and a 1962?


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

CRider said:


> Started off the month of June at the bar's pool tourney (got my ass handed to me :lol: ), enjoyed a Pepin Vegas Cubano, a CAO Brazilia, and Sol Cubano Series B.


I like the Sol Cubano Series B. It is a nice medium smoke.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

CRider said:


> enjoyed a Pepin Vegas Cubano,


Not carried everywhere, but the "poor man's" Pepin. I like 'em! Maybe 
$5-$5.50 in the Robusto?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

These were a lil bigger, maybe a Toro? Think I paid $6 for them and they are covered in plume. Very tasty.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970. 
It was a really good and tasty smoke. It has a lot of spice, but the spice was different than the spice I normally taste. The spice I normally taste has a slight sweetness on the finish, this spice had a little bite on the finish.
I think I'm falling in love with Nicaragua .


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Python said:


> I think I'm falling in love with Nicaragua .


Welcome to the darkside young Luke Skywalker! :lol:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Had an Alec Bradley Pryme this morning and a Quintero after lunch.

Wasn't thrilled with the Pryme, but liked the Quintero.

First time I smoked both of them.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, I remember the Pryme. Kinda....eh?


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

I tried one of my CAO flavors (honey), then drank about 11 bud select long neck with the neighbors, and finished off with a don diego playboy.

looking forward to my shippment from cbid though.. the back half of the month should be better :roll:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

After moving the in-laws into their new house yesterday I ended my day with a Rocky Patel REO.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

JAX said:


> After moving the in-laws into their new house yesterday I ended my day with a Rocky Patel REO.


Nice. I love the REO.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:roll: Shit, EVERYONE loves the Reo..........


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> :roll: Shit, EVERYONE loves the Reo..........


Ok...does anyone else giggle just a little picturing Stan (I've yet to be fortunate enough to meet him) saying "shit"? :rotfl:

FWIW, I actually don't like the REO...just didn't do much for me :dunno:

I had one of the Perdomo Reserves last night that I got from CI (7 asst'd sticks for $25) last week.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I would just like to say those Camancho's that there are always ads for on here look DELICIOUS! Anyone had one?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> I would just like to say those Camancho's that there are always ads for on here look DELICIOUS! Anyone had one?


A few of us have, there's a thread here about them. I thought it was ok...even good...but dunno that I'd spend $10-11 on it again.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

CRider said:


> commonsenseman said:
> 
> 
> > I would just like to say those Camancho's that there are always ads for on here look DELICIOUS! Anyone had one?
> ...


Thanks for the thread, sounds interesting at least. I'll have to try one someday, never really had a Camancho yet.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Speaking of Camachos.. I think I found my favorite one! Had a Camacho Triple Maddy in the car on the way back to Columbus from Cincinnati today... It was a 2 hour car ride and this thing lasted about an 1 hour 45 min of it. It was chocolately and smooth and I almost wanted to take a bite out of it....


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow that look absolutely amazing, I'm really a sucker for strong maduros though.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had an REO & Padron 3000 maddy while doing a golf scramble with my co-workers, to celebrate our last day of work until the end of August!!!!! :drinking: :woohoo: :banana: 


BTW, Rick sent me the REO. It was the last one of the five he sent & I enjoyed EVERY SINGLE ONE IMMENSELY!!!!!!!! THanks again Brother!!! :beerchug:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sittin on the back porch hoping for this thunderstorm that's coming to be a nice show...smoking a Montecristo white-lable. I gotta say...I've not really been much of a Monte fan, too light for me. I think quitting the cigs is changing my tastes a bit though cuz this thing is really pretty tasty! Lil bit light in the draw, but otherwise I'm liking it.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Smoking Me a Killer AF Anejo Gifted by the Whitefish himself Thanks again hombre !!!!!!!! :lol:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice smokes and nice pictures. I like them all!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> Smoking Me a Killer AF Anejo Gifted by the Whitefish himself Thanks again hombre !!!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> http://imageshack.us


Now, that's what I'm talking about !

Amazing arn't they !


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Smoking Me a Killer AF Anejo Gifted by the Whitefish himself Thanks again hombre !!!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> http://imageshack.us


what's that silver thing in the ashtray? did you get that at the hustler store?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

When's the last time the Anejo's hit the stores? Once a year?


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Sunday was a Nub Cammy

Monday I had a RP MM

Yesterday was an Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> When's the last time the Anejo's hit the stores? Once a year?


I believe it's twice a year, like the opus, so, fathers day and christmas.

But, don't hold me to that.

The B&M in Jackson got in 2 boxes of Opus and 1 box of the #77 sharks, and sold out the next day. :sad:


----------



## billgrande (Jul 6, 2007)

Just had a very tasty Perdomo Habano Corojo, I think I found a new member of my top five.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Yesterday while I was on a mini vacation with the wife, I had:
Perdomo Reserve Champagne
Perdomo Lot 23 Natural
Perdomo Habano Corojo

It was an all Perdomo day, done unintentionally. I just was grabbing a stick out of my case that looked good.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

billgrande said:


> Just had a very tasty Perdomo Habano Corojo, I think I found a new member of my top five.


Absolutely one of my favs!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> billgrande said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a very tasty Perdomo Habano Corojo, I think I found a new member of my top five.
> ...


Who doesnt like the Perdomo Habano Corojo? That is one tastey stogey


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Today I thought that I would give this a shot

*Perdomo Inmenso*

*It is 6x70. The cigar on the right for comparison is a regular Toro 6x50.*

I think the official vitola name is, Big Ass Cigar :lol:.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Acesfull said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > billgrande said:
> ...


It's funny. There are times when I look around at our local shop and, maybe
1 out of every 4 guys or so are smoking Habano's!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Not too surprising as they are good cigars and relatively cheap...

Nice Immenso... let us know how that goes for ya Bob


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Do not enjoy those big ones.......


----------



## smoke-all-day (Apr 15, 2008)

ill be blazing through a box of magellan dominicans. when i feel like multiple cigars throughout the day the cheap ones are where its at. also scattered in are the serie v's and the 4 or 5 rocky patel blends i have.

how were those immensos? i wanted to try one but the guage freaked me out a bit


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Do not enjoy those big ones.......


I typically dont either, I was ready to give up on that camacho triple maddy yesterday and then I hit the sweet spot and it was sooo good but I think the next one I get will be a step down size wise


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Khand 3X


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Have been a little under the weather here latley so I am just now having my first cigar of the month. I am presently enjoying a RyJ Habana Reserve toro. This is my first cigar of this blend and I am happy with it so far. Med/Full bodied.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Nice Immenso... let us know how that goes for ya Bob


Review is here:

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... pic&t=4897


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Today I smoked a..... I have no idea, it was one of the unbanded cigars Cycle sent me but didnt tell me what it was. Prelight draw gave kind of a citrus flavor but it started out tasting like some kind of Fuente or Ashton... But I have no idea what it is... The cigar was beautiful construction wise, draw was good, burn was even and didnt require a single touch up. The ash was white/light gray. Sooooooooo what was it Michael? 
Oh yeah I was sportin my new Tampa Bay Bucs gear...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Dude... I told you it was a great smoke! 

Also told you to not worry about what it was and just enjoy them. 

That's hard to do, isn't it.......... 

Smoke'm up and maybe someday...... if you're good..... I'll tell ya! 

8) 


Nice shirt.... beach!!!!!!!!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Wednesday afternoon casual golf - the first Perdomo I have been disappointed in, I'll smoke another before I tell you what it was; an AB Maxx, surprised by the sweetness of middle 2/3 to nub; and another of those unknown RP Petite Corona's, tastes like a nice corojo but not sure. Didn't play well but the smokes and company made it a good one. And of course the brews as well - Kona Fire Ale, Old Speckled Hen in draft can, and a wheat beer that I, strangely, can't recall. 8)


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Really have to check with friend Eddie and find out about the RP Petite Corona. Those dudes are really nice. :smoke:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > When's the last time the Anejo's hit the stores? Once a year?
> ...


I asked about these recently and the dude who ran the shop told me they are an xmas time smoke only?? I can find opus just about whenever these days. I have about 20 assorted sizes just by picking one up when i run across it. I cant afford a box of 45 or 50 or whatever they sell them in all at one time


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Just got a bundle of R4 Corojo's today, after hearing what people seem to think of them I'm actually a little afraid to smoke one though. But I do pretty much like all other RP's so here's hoping. Anyway I'm smoking a Gurkha Master Select tonight. Not as full bodied as I thought it would be, but very good burn, flavor, aroma, draw, (the works) so all in all not a bad stogie.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I actually like the R4's both corojos and maddys. Good cheap RP's. I still have a ton tho as Im usually reaching for something more fulfilling


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had an ITC 10 year anny Torp last night. Admittedly, I am not a Rocky fan, but this was pretty good. Liked it better then the Camacho 10 year; not as much as the AB Tempus.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Python said:


> Yesterday while I was on a mini vacation with the wife, I had:
> Perdomo Reserve Champagne
> Perdomo Lot 23 Natural
> Perdomo Habano Corojo
> ...


Wow!!!
That sounds like a GREAT day. 3 of my top 5 cigars in 1 day. I would have had a chubby that lasted longer than 4 hours....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> I would have had a chubby that lasted longer than 4 hours....


Chubby's that new one by NUB? :wink: I don't think they last THAT long?!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > I would have had a chubby that lasted longer than 4 hours....
> ...


Mine haven't. Not all at one time anyway........ :shock:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: :biglaugh: 


StantheTaxMan said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > I would have had a chubby that lasted longer than 4 hours....
> ...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finishing up a REO.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Sitting outside on a BEAUTIFUL day in Ohio.. these are rare so Im enjoying a Dona Flor Selecao!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finishing up a La Aurora that Nick sent me. 
It was a pretty nice smoke, Thanks Nick!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Was that the Leon Jimenes cameroon wrapper? I love those things.. I need to pick me up another 5er of those come July.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had enough of work today so I bailed at noon and went to the B&M. Enjoyed an always tasty Perdomo Habano Corojo, followed by a Hoyo de Monterrey Tradicion. Great way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Unexpected extra bit of rambling time this afternoon spent wandering some neighboring ridgeland woods. Enjoyed an AB Ovation Cameroon and a CAO Italia Piccolo and three liters of water in the 96 degree weather.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> I actually like the R4's both corojos and maddys. Good cheap RP's. I still have a ton tho as Im usually reaching for something more fulfilling


Hmm.....well maybe they'll be good after all! They did smell pretty unique when I took them out of their wrappers.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Was that the Leon Jimenes cameroon wrapper? I love those things.. I need to pick me up another 5er of those come July.


I think so, but I'm not sure. All it said on the band was *La Aurora *at the top then a gold lion and *F. Leon *under that. I will have to get me a fiver as well, it was pretty tasty!

I had a 5 Vegas Serie A a little bit ago while grilling and another stick will meet it's fate before the night is over.
What stick that is is still TBD.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Python said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > Was that the Leon Jimenes cameroon wrapper? I love those things.. I need to pick me up another 5er of those come July.
> ...


Yeah that is the regular La Aurora Cameroon.. tasty tho! I want to try the maddy


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I decided what is going to die tonight. 
It is a Indian Tabac Classic, nice and tasty.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Sitting on the back deck in my drawers, nubbing a CAO Criollo sent to me by Bob ( thanks again bro!!!) & enjoying some tunes by Chicago blues man Luther Allison!! Great combo!! I think this is the Pampa? It is the little one, but it is so good I am happy that I still the toro that Nick gave me!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm smoking a Slow Aged 826 by Perdomo at the moment.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a Carlos Torano Signature Collection Churchill.

JR is having a special of $67.95/box of 25. I want to make sure before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I dont think I need to say anything... chocolatey heaven


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Tonight = A couple RP Edge Torpedos, some Guinness, and Poker with the guys. It will officially be a perfect night. :lol: 

P.S. I seem to be having some trouble getting an avatar to work, any suggestions? :???:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> P.S. I seem to be having some trouble getting an avatar to work, any suggestions? :???:


Here you go:
http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... pic&t=2949

Earlier I had a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic. It was very good and tasty. 
This one was a Robusto, I like it better than the Churchill that I smoked before.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Killer round of Friday Evening Doubles disc golf. My partner and I won at minus 13, most pins in short positions and my partner hit an Ace for $243! Smoked a Fonseca 5-50, a Padron Cortico, and an RP Petite Corona during the round. I'm relatively sure the Padron is what put us over the top. Life is good. 8) HooooooAhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Python said:


> commonsenseman said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. I seem to be having some trouble getting an avatar to work, any suggestions? :???:
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I had an Indian Tabac on Thursday night while cutting the grass. I am not sure what my lineup today will be, but will be having some since I am smoking some chicken, pork, and briskets. Will let you know my selection later.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Just returned from a few days at sea.....Enjoyed a Carlos Torano Virtuso the other night on the fan tail.

Nothing like watching an unobstructed view of a sunset with a good cigar.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

This morning on the drive to work was a Don Tomas Cameroon Collection.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Started the smoker around 8 this morning. Around 11 I realized I was starving. By then I only had a donut and a beer (making beer-butt chicken and don't want to waste the other half of the beers). After eating lunch I enjoyed an Ancient Warrior. Will probably have another cigar in a couple hours. It is too hot to stay out there too long (weather.com says it is 97 but feels like 105).


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

last night was a CAO Brazilia.. pretty good smoke

Right now finishing up a RP MM.... didnt taste like the others ive had.. im kinda disappointed


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Got burgers, hotdogs and honey-jalepeno shrimp ready for the grill...margaritas already mixed up...friends scheduled to arrive in about 90 minutes. Just gotta figure out what cigars are gonna be tossed in the mix now :???:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Back at ya', Brian. I, too, had a Perdomo Habana Corojo, preceded by the Alec Bradley Tempus. These are my 2 favs.........today...........


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Drinking an MGD Light, Listening to my "happy" music (right now it is the Eagle's "Seven Bridges Road"), Smoking a huge hunk of beef, & also smoking a CAO Black (my first) given to me by Nick (Thanka again!!) & I gotta say...it is DAMN GOOD!!!! Enjoy your Saturday Fellas!!!!

Update:
The CAO was GREAT & the Beef wasn't so bad either!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Grilled up some burgers and hot dogs for a few friends a bit ago, followed it up with a Perdomo Habano Corojo...along with several margaritas so far. Next on deck, I'm gonna try out an Oliva Maduro (churchill I think?) that was gifted to me by someone (sorry, can't remember who  ). Finally startin to cool off out here (was 98 today) and making for a good evening for some cigars.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Today i smoked... in this order

RP Fusion MM
Graycliff Crystal
5 Vegas A
RP Fusion


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

After the 10" of rain and mass flooding we had here in central Indiana today turned out decent. First I had a Petrus Reposado which I stole from C-bid (I didn't really steal it but it was close). It was actually okay and I am not sure why more people don't like them. After dinner I had a CAO Criollo and Killians. The CAO was my first of this blend and I was impressed. Now I hope we can have a few days without thunderstorms and tornados.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Just nubbed a PSD4. A very tasty sucker. I am very happy with the result of this. :woohoo: :dude: 

So, I am going to bed now.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Newby said:


> After the 10" of rain and mass flooding we had here in central Indiana today turned out decent. First I had a Petrus Reposado which I stole from C-bid (I didn't really steal it but it was close). It was actually okay and I am not sure why more people don't like them. After dinner I had a CAO Criollo and Killians. The CAO was my first of this blend and I was impressed. Now I hope we can have a few days without thunderstorms and tornados.


Please forward some of that 10" rain to NC. Would be much appreciated.

And..... shhhhhhhh, we're trying to keep the Criollo below the radar. More for us that way.  I've loved 'em in every size I've had 'em. :smoke:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Last night was a Greycliff Double Espresso (courtesy of ACE).

Damn fine smoke my man....Thanks!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah those are nice!!!! my pleasure bro


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Friday I had a 5 Vegas 2007 limitada. Excellent smoke! Got home from the course and the pool was 82. Stayed in it for about 2 hours.

Yesterday was a Padron 1964 in one hand and a Margarita on the rocks in the other whille hanging out in the 83 degree pool. Life is GOOD!!

Today will be Porterhouses on the grill with sauteed shitake and baby bellas in a demi glace sauce with green beans that are just slightly heated with garlic and oil with toasted almonds.

I see an Edge sumatra in my future!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Joya De Nicaragua Serie C. 
Another great smoke from JDN, they are quickly becoming my favorites.

On the ride to work today was a Gurkha Legend.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had a 3er today! Opened up the box to see what jumped out at me!
1. Tatuaje Red Band
2. Camacho Select-Think that's the Cammy?
3. Ashton Heritage-cause I thought the select was a Cammy too?
Those Cammy wrappers are SO delicate. The 'Macho blew up, what with the 
heat and humidity. I toughed it out though.


----------



## Citizen_Carrier (Apr 27, 2008)

Quite a trooper!

Had an H. Upmann Coronas Major a couple of hours ago out in the smoking "veranda" outside the office. The dust was dying down, so it wasn't a completely miserable experience.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoyed a Onyx Reserve and a Graycliff Double Espresso today.... good times


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

It's cooling down now here...only 89F and 56% humidity :lol: Enjoying a Montecristo Platinum with an ice cold margarita.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Friend Stank stopped by after dropping his kids off. Enjoyed late afternoon cool down to 90 and breeze coming up here on the ridgetop. Very comfortable after the 97 degree high. The CAO Brazilia Gol and Kona Fire Ale sure didn't hurt things. 8)


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

I've been smoking quite a bit in June so far, but haven't had much time for posting so I'll hit some highlights. Gran Habano #5 (A), Felipe Gregorio Dominicana White label Fat Boy (C+), JdN Celebracion (C), Blue Label (A-), RyJ 1875 (B-), RP R4 Maddy (B-), Torano 1916 (B+). 

Also, had the last RP Fusion (A) from a bomb from Jax that's been in the humi for a while now. It mellowed a bit but still had that great spice about 1/3 in. Thanks a ton Brother!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Felipe Gregorio Dominicana White label Fat Boy (C+)


Is that any relations to Iceman's Chubby?:dunno: 8)


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> dozenmonkeyz said:
> 
> 
> > Felipe Gregorio Dominicana White label Fat Boy (C+)
> ...


My smokes & I had NOTHING to do with his Chubby


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: :biglaugh: 


dozenmonkeyz said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > dozenmonkeyz said:
> ...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a CAO Criollo and a CI Legends Perdomo.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

:lolat:



dozenmonkeyz said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > dozenmonkeyz said:
> ...


Stan... leave my chubby alone.... :lol:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Iceman said:


> :lolat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean any offense to you Iceman, I'm sure your chubby is quite sufficient, but, well, I prefer to stay away from chubbies you know?! :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > :lolat:
> ...


Hey...is all of this some kind of elaborate "fat joke"? :???:

:lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

That's NOT a "fat boy", so it must be a "chubby"? :barf:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Despite the heat I sat out back with a:









Romeo Y Julieta Vintage Maduro


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm just finishing up this Gurkha


I got it from Tim (Zito) at the PA HERF. 
It is a pretty good smoke, Thanks Tim!

Does anyone know what kind of Gurkha it is?
Ping Tim!!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Ancient Warrior....I think


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i had the trifecta today...

Graycliff 1666 = If I had to pick 1 cigar to smoke for the rest of my life this would be it...

Boliva = First one I ever had.. REALLY good but required multiple touchups

Gran Habano 3 Siglos = I think I've fallen out of love with these.... and officially have become a maduro whore


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

It was 101 here today, so I had to swing by the B&M on the way home from work because it was too hot to smoke outside. So, I enjoyed a really tasty REO in the A/C... 8)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm getting ready to light up a pipe right now, I will probably have another cigar later tonight.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Last night was a IT Super Fuerte natural robusto. Great daily stick. It was only upper 80's but humidity was probably in the 80's also - I stuck it out like a champ though :dude:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> It was 101 here today, so I had to swing by the B&M on the way home from work because it was too hot to smoke outside. So, I enjoyed a really tasty REO in the A/C... 8)


If I had a $1 for every REO you've smoked..........:wink:
You local B&M "stocks" REO, or were you carrying?


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Carlos Torano Signature.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

After all the talk of the Royal Silks in another thread....I had to have one. Actually this is one that Bill sent me last June, thanks again Bro!!!!! It is mighty tasty!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I just finished a Carlos Torano Exodus Gold.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I did a quick search of the web to find some Royal Silk because I wanted to try one also, but all I could find was Royal Silk Gold. Have they stopped making the regular Royal Silk?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

they had Royal Silk as the deal of the day on CI not too long ago I believe....

Anyways smoking a Camacho Corojo Limited Diploma...... i looove camachos


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sittin out back with some friends, smoking a Sancho Panza box press. Haven't had one of these in a while...not since my tastes changed quite a bit. I like it.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Tuesday afternoon I got home from work and cut the grass. My new riding mower sure makes that easy now.
Even though it was in the mid 90s, I enjoyed a really good CI Legands Red (Perdomo) and a Sam Adams Boston Lager out on the deck.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > It was 101 here today, so I had to swing by the B&M on the way home from work because it was too hot to smoke outside. So, I enjoyed a really tasty REO in the A/C... 8)
> ...


I wish I got $1 rebate on all the REOs I smoked too.... :roll: 
Yes Stan, my local B&M stocks both the REO and VIBE. Two of my favorites. And highly recommended to any of the new guys here that have not tried one. REO is a Sumatra wrapper and VIBE is a corojo wrapper.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I was under the (mistaken) thought that these were discontinued and you could only get through Cigars Intl.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

cooled down to 87 from 98 yesterday. Going to have a 5 Vegas Gold.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Iceman said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Congrats on the 3000th post Rick. Just a quick thanks for the several you made in response to me when I first found this board. Kind of gave me a point of focus that opened up a lot of other "boxes" when I saw someone that liked mild sticks also liked some heavier ones as well. BTW, I've come around to thinking Playboy's suck too. :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

riverdog said:


> Congrats on the 3000th post Rick. Just a quick thanks for the several you made in response to me when I first found this board. Kind of gave me a point of focus that opened up a lot of other "boxes" when I saw someone that liked mild sticks also liked some heavier ones as well. BTW, I've come around to thinking Playboy's suck too. :lol:


3000 pearls of wisdom no doubt.... who am I kidding?? I cant believe how much time I spent here...

Glad I could help. Not all of enjoy Nicaraguan Skull Crushers with our morning coffee... Right Stan?? :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the 3000th post Rick. Just a quick thanks for the several you made in response to me when I first found this board. Kind of gave me a point of focus that opened up a lot of other "boxes" when I saw someone that liked mild sticks also liked some heavier ones as well. BTW, I've come around to thinking Playboy's suck too. :lol:
> ...


I THINK that has something to do with that "Chubby" thing, but I'm still tryin' to figure that one out............:sunno:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Camacho 1962. 
I wasn't too impressed with it.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin a Cinco Vegas "A"... I dont know why I dont smoke more of these... I should move them out of the bottom of my coolerdor so they jump out at me more often


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Smokin a Cinco Vegas "A"... I dont know why I dont smoke more of these... I should move them out of the bottom of my coolerdor so they jump out at me more often


Seconded! When I take the effort to pull one out and smoke it, I say the same exact thing!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

19redwings said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin a Cinco Vegas "A"... I dont know why I dont smoke more of these... I should move them out of the bottom of my coolerdor so they jump out at me more often
> ...


+2 The Series A is a great smoke and at a good price point as well.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

finishing it up now.. damn these are good... but for some reason they make me feel like whitefish after smoking a camacho.... i have nooooooooooo idea why


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Smoking a Counterfeit Cuban I got from Brian today (Thanks again!!)! It was pretty damn good!!!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Another good Wednesday afternoon off with a casual doubles round of disc with friends. Gonna have to start charging for my services as a dubs partner. Last Friday my partner Aced for $243 and we won the club match. Yesterday my partner Aced for $100 and we set a course record on another friends private home course. Good afternoon to top off with a RP Liga C x-out toro (RP OWR I think). Very tasty and at least an hour and a half smoke. :smoke:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

After cleaning the fish tank I stepped out back for a Rocky Patel R4.

I posted a review in the Cigar Review section. Sorry, too lazy right now to post the link, I'm sure you guys will figure it out. :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Heading home from work soon to enjoy a Perdomo Habano corojo and a Sam Adams Boston Lager.... :banana:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Perdomo Habano Corojo? Niiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

601 Black Label

Pepin is GOD!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Anton said:


> 601 Black Label
> 
> Pepin is GOD!


This Anton fella is getting it..........:wink:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Can I threadjack for a moment?
Pepin, IMO, is a damn bastid!! He makes such tasty cigars, but in reality his quality is pretty inconsistent. I have had two 5 Vegas Miami's, one was Great (I got it from Jimmy,Thanks again) The other blew up in my hand! Nick bought a box of Tatajue Red's & I think he has had trouble with almost half of them. Drives me nuts!! I am surprised he is so popular, with all the quality problems that come out of his factory. But...when he is "on" he is certainly "on" too. I guess I have a Love/hate relationship with him. I want to buy more of his stuff, but am afraid I might be wasting my money on a poorly constructed stick. Anyone else have these thoughts or did I just commit blasphemy?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I DID have some burn problems with the earlier San Cris', but not lately. Thinking back..........no, I can't recall an abnormal amount of bad burns, unravels, etc? I'm NOT the most objective when it comes to Pepin, especially because of my partiality towards Ashton and E&O/601.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I have only smoked 3 Pepin sticks, but those were made pretty good.

I will have to smoke a lot more sticks to have a valid opinion on the matter.

This sounds like a project that I must do for the good of mankind.

(Do you think my wife will buy that excuse?) :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I've never had problems with my Series JJ.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin a La Aurora Barrel Aged!!! this one is pretty good.. (see pic below)

Anyway, here is my pepin experience.... Upon the recommendation of my brother I purchased a tatuaje miami (brown label) and was real excited to smoke it... cost me about $10... well when I pulled it out of my travel humi the wrapper went to shit.... I lated gave it to andy as a joke in a bomb.... So upon the recommendation of my local tinderbox owner I told him what kind of smokes I liked at the time and he recommended a tatuaje havana vi (red label).. I smoked it and LOVED it... loved it so much I bought a box... well that was a bad move. at BEST i'd say I have a 50/50 shot of pulling out a good smoke. they've been resting in my humi for about 2 months but I still have the same inconsistancies whenever I pull one out. Sooo now we move to the cuban classic. Andy was nice enough to give me one of these... I smoked it and the flavor was good but the construction was bad. It split several times in small spots but not bad enough for me to get aggrivated and put it down. Oh and the $13 San Cris is smoked tasted like a dog tird.. 

Now.. for the good.

601 Serie.. smoked 1 blue label and about 5 red label.. every one of them was excellent

Serie JJ... smoked about 3 of these... absolutely love them!

5 Vegas Miami: smoked about 3 and love these as well.

So not sure what that cuban classic and tatuaje have in common but whenever I walk into a store and I see tatuaje's I always look close just to see if maybe it was a fluke but I see wrapper problems pretty frequently.


Here is a pic of my latest attempt to smoke a tatuaje red... had to put it down bc the draw was trying to suck a golf ball through a garden hose
Its sitting in the cigar graveyard where I smoke on my front porch


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't have a great deal of exposure with Pepin line to offer any unique insight, but here's my experience:

San Crisabols: Love 'em. I've smoked more then a dozen of these and can't remember a single problem with wrapper, burn, or consistancy.

601: I've had a couple. Both were really good. I favored one over the other, but that wasn't for any reason other then just personal taste preferance.

Then we have the tatuaje havana Ace bombed me. That one didn't go over too well (Not your fault bro, just the nature of the beast as we've learned). Burn was all screwed up, and the draw was a bit inconstant. Those distractions were enough to keep me from noticing any flavor profile.

So overall, based on my limited experience I can't see anything abnormal about the Pepin products although I admit I need to smoke a hell of alot more to validate my arguement. :lol:


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Enjoyed a RyJ 1875 and a few brews with a friend today. Was a pretty okay smoke, even in the 90 degree heat. My friend had a corojo nub and seemed to like it as well.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

My favorite Pepins so far has been the San Cris and the Cuban Classic. I can't recall the Tat I had but I know I smoked a red label one. The 5V Miami's are pretty good. That is pretty much my Pepin experience. Good smokes, full bodied, only a few burn problems for me.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Michele & I are sitting in the basement havin a smoke. She's enjoying a CAO Karma Sutra Splash (thanks again Brian!) and I'm enjoying a Sol Cubano Series B. Nice way to end a day.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Finished my day off (yesterday) with a Gurkha Legend Toro.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Yesterday was a CI Legends Black Label by La Aurora. Great tasting smoke, but it was really poorly made. Soft, burn was all over the place, and could hardly keep it going if I put it down :x . 

I have gotten a few 5'ers of different makes of these CI Legends and some are great, some are not. I like them to get a taste of a brand I've not tried yet but they can be frustrating :cheeky: 

I've only had a couple Pepins so can't comment on that discussion yet :| .


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Oliva Series G while I was at lunch. It was ok, but I wasn't crazy about the flavor, not bad, just not my thing.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Had a CAO Brazilia... I am really starting to love these

and a Oliva "O" Maddy... also very good


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Burned my first El Rey del Mundo Red gifted from a friend this evening riding around running errands and stocking up for this weekends river trips. For me it was Okay, but not much more.

.......and I'm loving the CAO Brazillia, Italia and Criollo.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Los Blancos Criollo. Never heard of 'em before, but it was a nice smoke. Got a little bitter at the end, but held together pretty well. Decent label to add to my collection, too.
steve


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Burned a El Mejor Espresso robbie last night. It was ok....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

lazylightningNY said:


> Los Blancos Criollo. Never heard of 'em before, but it was a nice smoke. Got a little bitter at the end, but held together pretty well. Decent label to add to my collection, too.
> steve


........and reasonably priced, too. I met Senor Blanco at my local B&M. Fine, incredibly knowledgeable gentleman! Said look out for the "Gods of Fire" line, more full bodied.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Friday after work I went to the local B&M and enjoyed a tasty Punch Rare Corojo and a few Curz lights. Becoming a regular thing there on Friday after work for about 8-10 of us. The owner has really made it a fun cigar lounge and not just a cigar store.

Stan, do you guys still do the Friday afternoon thing??


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

RP Olde World Reserve & Margaritas on the back porch. Life is good!

anyone know how much tequila yer supposed to put in these things? I mighta overdone it a bit LOL!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I have not had a cigar since Tuesday :evil: and I don't know if I'll have a chance to smoke one tonight either :x .


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

CRider said:


> RP Olde World Reserve & Margaritas on the back porch. Life is good!
> 
> anyone know how much tequila yer supposed to put in these things? I mighta overdone it a bit LOL!


1 part tequila 1 part orange liquer (i use triplesec) and 3 parts margarita mix


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

So...2 parts tequila, 1 part lime/lemon juice and 1 part margarita mix is prolly a lil much? Got it. For next time :lol:


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

So far this month I have been smoking mostly RP Sungrown and a few Gurkha Shaggies. 

Mmmm.... Love those Shaggies!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Couple of CAO Petite Cammies running shuttles, a Man-O-War and Punch Champion on the river, a few nice smallmouths, couple of Bell's Two Hearted and Bell's Amber Ale, a little thundershower....... all in all a killer day on the New River. 8)


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Met up with Nick at our local B&M today, I had a Cuesta Rey Sungrown Centro Fino torpedo, it was okay. I think I like the toros better, I don't know why, they just always taste better to me with this particular cigar. Finished up with my first ever Punch Rare Corojo....Yummy!!!! Nick was even impressed with how quickly I smoked it. Nice afternoon!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Today on the way to work I had an Onyx Reserve.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Python said:


> Today on the way to work I had an Onyx Reserve.


Hey me too! well I didnt go to work I was fishing... Had an Onyx Reserve Churchill... it ended up being box pressed by the time i was done. Ended up catching 8 bass for the day... Dad caught 13


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Python said:
> 
> 
> > Today on the way to work I had an Onyx Reserve.
> ...


Your day was much better than mine  .


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Definately especially since you introduced me to Mr. Onyx Reserve in the first place :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Perdomo Habano Corojo with a Dunkin Donuts blueberry iced coffee

heaven.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm on #4 now...started with the Graycliff Crystal, followed by a RP Conny. After an awesome dinner, I had a Sol Cubano Series B. Just got home from picking Michele's daughter up, I'm sittin out back watchin the sun go down while enjoying a Fonseca Matasa 30th Anniversary with a nice margarita. Perfect end to a great day.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

La Finca early on, followed by an awesome bbq rib dinner, then a Partagas black. Yummy!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride home from work was an Indain Tabac Nonpareil Habano.
It was a pretty nice smoke.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good weekend on all counts. Today was cleaning up from yesterday's river trip, sunday afternoon disc golf and visiting with my youngun watching tag end of US Open. Along the way was an Esteban Carrera Double Corojo Corojo, a LaAurora 1495 Robusto and an Arturo Fuente Sungrown Chateau. Was a little disappointed in the 1495 and pleasantly surprised with the AF Sungrown.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I treated myself to an Ashton VSG tonight after a thunderstorm rolled through. Was a great smoke, full bodied and very pleasant.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a co-worker that is getting married in 2 weeks. So on Saturday night we took him into Washington DC for a fun time.

First we went to Zaytinya's, a Mediterranean Mezze place. Awesome food.

http://www.zaytinya.com/whatMezze.htm

What is a night out without cigars?? So, I took the guys over to Shelly's Back Room (a landmark DC cigar bar) a few blocks away and broke out Lot 23's and Perdomo Habanos for all.

http://www.cyar.org/index.html

Here's the groom to be enjoying a Perdomo Habano.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

wow... those are some.. expensive cigars they have at shelly's :shock:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Acesfull said:


> wow... those are some.. expensive cigars they have at shelly's :shock:


based on their prices, my collection is worth 2.1 Million. :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

:lolat: 


Anton said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > wow... those are some.. expensive cigars they have at shelly's :shock:
> ...


That is why I brought the cigars.

Shelly's is about 2 blocks from the White House and they stick it to the tourists. And the high priced lobbyist all write them off as a business expense. Stan can relate to that.... :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> :And the high priced lobbyist all write them off as a business expense. Stan can relate to that.... :lol:


Quit tryin' to suck up, Obama boy! :wink:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow ! $49.00 for a Zino Chubby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I mean FULL retail is $13.50, what a mark-up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And a Fuente short story is $11.75 :shock:


----------



## MRider (Apr 20, 2008)

My new CAO's of course


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Wow ! $49.00 for a Zino Chubby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I mean FULL retail is $13.50, what a mark-up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And a Fuente short story is $11.75 :shock:


I hope that chubby comes with a happy ending :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: :biglaugh: 


Acesfull said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > Wow ! $49.00 for a Zino Chubby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

A Don Mateo on the ride upstate to go fly fishing, a Baccarat on the river, and another Don Mateo on the ride home. Drove into a wall of rain on the way home and had to deal with either closing the window and getting smoked out, or leaving it cracked open and getting wet. 

I got wet.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> A Don Mateo on the ride upstate to go fly fishing, a Baccarat on the river, and another Don Mateo on the ride home. Drove into a wall of rain on the way home and had to deal with either closing the window and getting smoked out, or leaving it cracked open and getting wet.
> 
> I got wet.


How was the fishing? 8) And wetter is better. :lol:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

After an exhausting Friday and Saturday, the Kids allowed me a wonderfully relaxing Father's Day. We made brunch on the grill, I smoked a Perdomo Champagne Reserve :smile: After stuffing my belly I enjoyed a CAO Mx2  And finished the day off with a Torano 1916 Cammmy  It was great - Thanks Kids!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm on the home stretch of a Ciger.com Purple Label. 
It is an OK smoke, nothing special.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

smokin a nestor maduro.... i'd give it a solid B


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Right now I'm smoking this


Litto Gomez Diez
While grilling some wings and dogs :hungry: .


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Working on a Victor Sinclair Primeros toro gifted to me from my boss:










It was straight from a just delivered box he got and it was in great shape and tastes really good!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Right now I'm smoking a Fonseca Habana Seleccion.
A very tasty smoke.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

First night of carnival last night...I run the poker table (simple 5-card stud, high hand wins) so it's easy for me to enjoy a smoke while I'm working there  Got a 5'er of Sol Cubano Sumatra Toro's yesterday from c-bid, had one last night. Not bad at all.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Sitting in 70/70 yesterday afternoon, I enjoyed a Kristoff Churchill...and a Cusano 18 Robusto. Definitely going back..


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had a 601 Black Label and a San Cris last night with dinner. And, tonight is LSB! :woohoo:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Had a 601 Black Label and a San Cris last night with dinner. And, tonight is LSB! :woohoo:


Bastard.  Hey Stan. Make the LSB night in August the first week. I sure would like to be at one. I will be on Tresure Island on the 1st thru. the 10th. I think. I will have to check with the wife on the dates but, thats pretty close. Florida in a month or so. Countdown to a good time. As long as I don't have to see CM. J/K. If I don't see him then, thats a hatassbackwards moment. Ha.  :shock: 8)


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

riverdog said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > A Don Mateo on the ride upstate to go fly fishing, a Baccarat on the river, and another Don Mateo on the ride home. Drove into a wall of rain on the way home and had to deal with either closing the window and getting smoked out, or leaving it cracked open and getting wet.
> ...


Hey Dog,
Fishing was great. I was at the "Frustration Pool" of my local stream. Even though it was partly cloudy (sun in & out) and a storm front moved in (2 things that usually put the trout down), the fishing was excellent. They were slashing at emerging caddis and porpoising at sulphur emergers. Must have caught a dozen. Did great on a nymph hanging a foot under some yarn. Are you a guide? I'm a guide also, but of late I prefer guiding myself instead of the sports.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Smoked a Rocky Patel Edge today. I have to say I was a little disappointed. It was strong, but not really flavorfull, if that makes any sense.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> Smoked a Rocky Patel Edge today. I have to say I was a little disappointed. It was strong, but not really flavorfull, if that makes any sense.


Smoke a couple more. I had the same impression the first time I smoked it too......


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, what he said, but I don't find them strong. Not a fan, but I have a reason......


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Yeah, what he said, but I don't find them strong. Not a fan, but I have a reason......


ok, I'll bite... what's the reason?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Yeah, what he said, but I don't find them strong. Not a fan, but I have a reason......


same here....


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> Smoked a Rocky Patel Edge today. I have to say I was a little disappointed. It was strong, but not really flavorfull, if that makes any sense.


Definately give them a chance. I absolutely love the Edge, especially the Corojo. :lol:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm actually smoking a RP R4 right now, I've been pleasanly surprised with their flavor. The construction isn't perfect, but the flavor makes up for it. It goes very well with the Leinenkugels Summer Shandy!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

First Edges I smoked were perfecto corojo's from a c-bid bundle. Loved 'em from the start and have every Edge since, but especially the corojo's. 

Yesterday was Wednesday afternoon casual disc golf at a friends course, best shot doubles. Good golf, good folks, good times........ Cigars were Man-o-War, Criollo Pampa, and a Partagas Pronto for the ride home. :smoke:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

How was the Man O' War? I've been curious about it.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> How was the Man O' War? I've been curious about it.


This one was my second in a week and I was actually pleasantly surprised by it. Got a fiver on c-bid and didn't really give the first one I smoked a fair shot, smoking it while floating a Class II-III stretch of the New River, fly fishing for smallmouth and drinking a beer. In other words the first one didn't have my complete attention. It wasn't a bad smoke, but three or four relights just didn't do it justice. The MOW yesterday was a different story - pre-light good construction, a little toothy but pretty, good medium draw; cut with Palio clean; toasted and lit with a 3 burner butane and immediately it got my attention, a little spicy, little sweet, sweet faded relatively quickly to light spice, some almost leather, but mostly just a good rich tobacco flavor with a very nice nose to the smoke and there was gracious plenty of that. All in all a pretty solid smoke. Didn't go through any remarkable changes as it burned but did settle into a nice nub-worthy thing. Definitely would smoke it again. Grade wise, B to B- :smoke:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

nice review..... im excited to light one up now


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I was interested too. Cigar.com, in their newsletter today, mentioned how full-bodied it was?!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Had a CAO Brazilia last night and I am glad to say it did not have a tight draw like the last one I had out of the box. Guess it was just a fluke.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Enjoyed a Gurkha Nepalese Warrior last night. Yuuuuummmm :smoke:


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

Just had a La Aurora Preferido Maduro. Very tasty!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Did a triple-header at LSB last night. Started out with a Perdomo Habano Corojo, then followed by a VSG and a San Cris(Rex was watching me :wink


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > lazylightningNY said:
> ...


Nope, no guiding for me, other than informal stuff that I occasionally get roped into and occasionally volunteer for. Just a long time, long in the tooth canoeist and journeyman flycaster. Tie all my own flies, except those gifted by friends who also tie, fresh and salt, warm water and cold water fisheries. Not a nazi about it though. I'll still fish an ultralight spinner on some whitewater that I just don't want to risk a broken fly rod on.

Sulfur time here too, but haven't gotten to trout water. Too busy with disc golf and smallmouth right now. There's some good bottom draw dam trophy water over in Tennessee a couple of hours from here that's a fun paddle and killer fishing, but just haven't found the time to get over there yet this year.

back to work..........


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> I was interested too. Cigar.com, in their newsletter today, mentioned how full-bodied it was?!


"Body" is something that, to me at least, seems like a subjective thing once you get into the med-full to full range and that'll even vary day to day with the same smoke for me. I don't really feel the "stomach thing" that so many folks talk about with a stronger cigar. For me it's just the basic tobacco/nicotine head rush or nothing at all and the MOW was pretty much just med-full. Definitely some notable body but not a knee knocker.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Last night:









Joya De Nicaragua Serue "C" (Courtesy of Python)

What can I say? Another great somke in the Joya de Nic line....thanks Bob for sharing this one with me!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Last night was a Graycliff 1666

Today, is a Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve gifted to me by Tim at tha PA herf... Thanks bro! Tasty cigar, one of my top 3 RP's for sure and I smoke alot of Rocky's


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Gurkha Regent.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

for lunch I had a Padilla Hybrid. Always a good smoke.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Last night was a Graycliff 1666
> 
> Today, is a Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve...Tasty cigar, one of my top 3 RP's for sure and I smoke alot of Rocky's


I agree. A few months ago I did a blind tasting for CR and this was one of the ones I recieved, loved it. It's definately a very good RP worth trying out.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

JAX said:


> Another great somke in the Joya de Nic line....thanks Bob for sharing this one with me!


Glad you liked it. I love JDN's, I haven't had one I didn't like.


----------



## billgrande (Jul 6, 2007)

Just had a CAO Criollo on the way to see a client, it just didn't do it for me. The draw was tight and pretty bland, maybe just a bad stick.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

billgrande said:


> Just had a CAO Criollo on the way to see a client, it just didn't do it for me. The draw was tight and pretty bland, maybe just a bad stick.


I think this is pretty common (Tight/Bland). Every CAO Criollo has been that way for me except the Conquistador Torpedo. IMO, this is the only size within this line that really allows the flavors to come through a much more comfortable draw.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

JAX said:


> billgrande said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a CAO Criollo on the way to see a client, it just didn't do it for me. The draw was tight and pretty bland, maybe just a bad stick.
> ...


I've been lucky I guess with the Criollo Pampa's. Not had a draw problem with any of them and all have been delicious. Good to hear about the torp Conquistadors Criollo's. Got a fiver of those resting.

Kind of highlights the nature of a handmade product too. I picked up five Estate Seleccion Tabacalera Perdomo Imperios from the hand of the devil, otherwise known as cbid, and the first two have been a major disappointment. The first drew hard, but was smokeable just nothing particularly special, woody and leathery throughout with zero nuance or change. The second one I chucked after a half inch that was like trying to suck a bowling ball through a garden hose. Couldn't tell you what that one tasted like as I was hypoxic most of the time......


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Aftr I got home to find my family STILL at the beach...so I grabbed a Punch and an Ithaca Pale Ale










Once they got home, we had some great Chipolte Cheddar and she had a Harpoon IPA...

THEN....my Father-in-Law cooked up a Pork Loin in some red sauce...match that with some pasta, a greasy salad and fresh Italian bread...Mmmmm a great ending to a otherwise good day ( except for the work part...:roll










Oh yeah...the Angel food cake with fresh strawberries topped with whipped cream was FANTASTIC !


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Last night was a Graycliff 1666
> 
> Today, is a Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve gifted to me by Tim at tha PA herf... Thanks bro! Tasty cigar, one of my top 3 RP's for sure and I smoke alot of Rocky's


i still can't seem to get the taste of the rocky's. i'm smoking a madura edge right now. compared to the madura partagas i had last week, this one just isn't there for me. i hope my taste buds aren't getting fried.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

im not a huge fan of the edge and i love strong cigars.. they dont do it for me either... Partagas Blacks are really good. Ive never had an edge maddy so I cant compare them


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> im not a huge fan of the edge and i love strong cigars.. they dont do it for me either... Partagas Blacks are really good. Ive never had an edge maddy so I cant compare them


You should definately try a maduro, they're delicious. Of course I'm a huge Edge fan though.

Today I had what I think is my favorite cigar of all time, an Onyx Reserve. I know they're cheap, but man those little suckers have some kick!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm a fan of the Edge's, specially the corojos.

Enjoyed my second Sol Cubano Sumatra last night while dealin cards at the carnival. Really like these sticks, may have to pick up a box of em methinks.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Today I had what I think is my favorite cigar of all time, an Onyx Reserve. I know they're cheap, but man those little suckers have some kick!


Agreed! Those are some tasty stogies


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> commonsenseman said:
> 
> 
> > Today I had what I think is my favorite cigar of all time, an Onyx Reserve. I know they're cheap, but man those little suckers have some kick!
> ...


Ahh, something to look forward to. I picked up some mini's for a taste test and based on that got some toro Onyx Reserve. One of those toro's will have to be on tap for some point this weekend. 8)


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Torched a Fonseca Serie F last night - DEEEEEElicious


----------



## Citizen_Carrier (Apr 27, 2008)

Two of my usual suspects and a Padron somebody gave me. Not sure what _kind_ of Padron, but that isn't the kind of thing you ask when somebody hands a you a free cigar.

I settled on the Padron. I'm on "Silver Strand Beach", a tiny bit of sand set aside for American use here at the Kuwait naval base. A hazy, dusty view of the Persian Gulf. My day off. We call them "reduced operation tempo days".


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Just finished an H Upmann Vintage Cameroon Belicoso with over three years of humi time. Good flavor and taste.

Time go to work. I have an interview later today.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > commonsenseman said:
> ...


The Toro's should be awesome, I actually haven't been impressed with the mini's, but it's possible I just got a bad batch.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Perdomo Habano Corojo, always a good smoke.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > Acesfull said:
> ...


Not sure if mine is a particularly "common sense" approach, but that's my story at any rate. My lifestyle is such that I only have the time for a relaxing, full size stick a couple or three times a week, but I have time every day for a 20 or 30 minute smoke usually on the drive home. Small cigars and mini's fit this niche quite well so I've tried to find little sticks that have larger counterparts. That way I can also get a notion of whether I like the overall taste, aroma etc. before I drop bigger bucks on the bigger sticks. But I absolutely have seen a lot of variation in these smaller smokes. Not so much in the overall taste but in lack of depth from stick to stick. Makes sense when you are basically burning trimmings from the larger products. That's my story and I'm hanging with it. :smoke:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ

nice day for it too


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

riverdog said:


> commonsenseman said:
> 
> 
> > riverdog said:
> ...


I know what you mean about only having time for smaller stogies, I myself have tried a few different kinds for that same reason. I really liked the Cohiba Pequenos, they tasted very similar to a larger Cohiba to me. The CAO Mx2 Daggers were also a very good small cigar. If you like Acid's the Krush Connecticut was a tasty little smoke. The main thing I didn't like about the Onyx mini's was the draw was WAY too hard. Flavor was so so, just nothing special. I've also had good luck with the RP Sun Grown Juniors, which are a little bigger, at least a half-hour smoke. But definately worth it if you like the full size Sun Grown's.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the RP SG jr. tip. I certainly like the Sungrowns and didn't realize they even made a smaller version. I'll keep my eyes skinned. And I, too, like the CAO MX2 Daggers. I'm a couple of sticks into my second box of Onyx mini's and haven't experienced draw issues by have experienced a couple of tasty canoes that bit the dust prematurely.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This evening was a:









IT Maduro Tomahawk

This is a great example of how first impression aren't always the most reliant. I intially was turned off of these when I first tried 'em, but I never judge a stogie by just one. The more I smoke these (three now) the more I find myself enjoying 'em.

Very tabacco flavored; which I'm starting to enjoy more and a bit of leather mixed in there. A pretty straight forward smoke and at $2/stick this it's perfectly priced for a "daily smoke".


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin a Man O' War.... These are GREAT! The ones I got from cbid are a little larger than I typically like but Im glad because they are real good
*EDIT Im about 70 minutes into this stick and it is FANTASTIC! I need to add these to my rotation for sure*


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Smokin a Man O' War.... These are GREAT! The ones I got from cbid are a little larger than I typically like but Im glad because they are real good
> *EDIT Im about 70 minutes into this stick and it is FANTASTIC! I need to add these to my rotation for sure*


It sounds like I might have to give those a try.

Just sparked up an Indain Tabac Classic.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Python said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > Smokin a Man O' War.... These are GREAT! The ones I got from cbid are a little larger than I typically like but Im glad because they are real good
> ...


What kind of wrapper do they have..... O wait let me guess its a maduro ??


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> Python said:
> 
> 
> > Acesfull said:
> ...


<In my best Homer voice>

Madurrrroooossss!!!!! Yummmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Python said:
> 
> 
> > Acesfull said:
> ...


Wrapper on which one?

The IT Classic is a Corojo, not sure about Man O' War.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I was talking about nick and his Maduro whore tendencies


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> I was talking about nick and his Maduro whore tendencies


Oh, :lol: .


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm almost finished toking the HUGE Man O' War that was gifted to me by Nick. I lit it in the garage and smoked it on the way home. It is a nice looking cigar and the band is the most ornate cigar band I have ever laid eyes on (this seems to be the trademark of most non-cuban cigars.)  The first inch and a half, I thought this cigar was like a Thompson Cigar Factory Special. It was mild and really didn't have much to it; it was tobacco alright, but nothing that really grabbed me. About the time I got home, it began to pick up quite noticeably. I usually do not smoke cigars this big (it's friggin' HUGE!!), but hey, it's Friday. I am 2/3rds of the way into it and am enjoying it a lot. The burn is flawless; I had to relight it twice, but this is because I had to walk away from it. When soaking your hands in salt water in an attempt to duplicate nature, you learn not to touch your cigars until you've washed your hands!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

OSB, sounds like I need to grab one of those...I like the bigger ring sizes...

We grabbed some fish, shrimp and chips from Chad's, a local seafood place in Somerset MA and headed to a secluded beach at the north end of the Naragansett Bay...



















Chad's is known for their chowdah...Mmmm is was GREAT! Finished with a La Gloria Cubana Series R Toro



















I got to use one of my other Father's Day presents...a metal detector! The next time I get into a debate around here...I have the two cents to give...;roll: At least it was fun...and we got to enjoy a sunset before the rain came through



















3 weeks of vacation....whew...You guys are probably tired of seeing all the pics...I only have 4 days LEFT! Tomorrow might be the Chowdah Cook-off on Cape Cod...:woohoo:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Great pics S-Hawk and man how nice to have three weeks off!!!! Good on ya, but I'm most definitely jealous. The most I've ever managed was nine days.......... but by then I was missing the dogs anyway. :roll:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I am enjoying a triple espresso and a Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Robusto as a follow up to the Western Omlette I just had.

Here's the reviews we did:
http://cigar-review.com/index.php?optio ... 1&Itemid=2


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

olsaltybastard said:


> The first inch and a half, I thought this cigar was like a Thompson Cigar Factory Special. It was mild and really didn't have much to it; it was tobacco alright, but nothing that really grabbed me. About the time I got home, it began to pick up quite noticeably.


Same experience I had..... About the first inch it was hard to get alot of smoke. But about halfway through it kicked in and was absolutely tasty! I may have another today


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

On the way to the new shop I posted about in the store review section I smoked a DOna flor selecao. The shop was great. I had a new pipe in my hand to try out, and a box of Padron 64 Maddy's all for a steal. I went to pay the man for the merch, and I realized I forgot my wallet, so I left with my head hung low, and smoke a 5 vegas Miami on the drive home to cheer me up................... AND IT DID !!!!!!! I love that cigar :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> I had a new pipe in my hand to try out, and a box of Padron 64 Maddy's all for a steal. I went to pay the man for the merch, and I realized I forgot my wallet


That sucks :sad: . 
Do you think they will hold the stuff for you until you can get back there?


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

I burned up the free Montecristo from that other thread, it was ok but nothing special.

I'm setting up the travel humi with sticks to take to the Tom Petty show tonight :lol: Can't wait!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Last night was a Graycliff Crystal (Courstey of Ace).


Another great Graycliff smoke!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the way to work I had a Casa Torano from The Hat.
A very nice smoke.

Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Another good Sunday afternoon of club doubles disc golf. We play old farts and young guns and pros and ams all thrown into the same pot and random draw determines teams for best shot format. I was paired with another old fart and long time friend. We started on hole 10 with a single bogey and turned in a decent -3 on the back nine. The front nine was smoking. We birdied holes 2 through 9 to finish out the round -10. Still only finished fourth but not too shabby for a couple of old farts. BTW the -8 on the front nine was a course record!

Gotta figure it was at least in part due to the LaGloria Petite I burned during warmups. And the Onyx Toro Maduro sure went well with a wind down Bell's Amber. :smoke:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

While fishing on Lake Erie, I had a WONDERFUL Gurhka Legend Box-Pressed!!!! I got this from Anton in my b-day bomb, Thanks again Anthony, it was GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Visited Rhode Island School of Design ( RISD) and after coming home for a while, settled in for a Astra Robusto and a Scotch and water.



















usually don't drink scotch, but I'm kinda likin' this stuff.... :drinking:










Oh...the cigar was pretty much a waste of time...no real taste to speak of, kinda blah...:roll:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Dessert tonight is a Graycliff Crystal that I got for Father's Day with a Lancaster Brewing Co Strawberry Wheat to go with it. Not too shabby 8)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride home I had an Indian Tabac Nonpareil Connecticut.
Very tasty.

Now I am drinking some margaritas and trying to decide what I'll be smoking tonight.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

After giving the house a cleaning both forward and aft, and helping Mrs JAX sort through all the baby clothes given us by family I settled out back for a:









El Padrino Edicion Italiana Bugsy

Enjoyed this smoke with a great conversation with Bob (aka: Python). For those interested, he survived the coordinated attack from the BBS, but my man just isn't the same. It may either be shellshock or PSTD - I'm no doctor though. :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin a Romeo y Juileta Cedro Deluxe at the recommendation of Cycleman... very good smooth, nutty smoke


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Getting ready to light up a Slow Aged 826 Maddy by Perdomo.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Last night smoked one of Jimmy's Perdomo Cabinet Series P. This cigar comes in several wrappers- Champagne (CT shade), maduro, Cameroon, and Sun-Grown. This one was a champagne.
Call me a pussy, but I loves me a CT shade wrapper. This cigar was silky-smooth, with a robust core, and a nice aroma. One of the best smokes I've had in a long while. A++


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On Saturday I had to smoke that Torano 1916 that Scott hit me with. Normally I give cigars some humi time to recover from their trip to Virginia, but that baby was calling my name. And it was awesome. I enjoyed it with a little taste of Jack Daniels... 8)


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I've been diving into the two bombs given to me by James and Nick. Legends Purple (Graycliff), Siglios 3, CAO Cx2 (awesome cigar!!), Ghurka Nepalese Warrior (another excellent smoke) and a Punch.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finishing up an Olivia Serie V that I got from Jimmy.
A really nice smoke with some complexity to it.

Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

This morning had a


VERY good cigar.. perfect burn, draw... tasted like I was smoking a wethers original.. creamy and sweet


Then I had a Man O' War on my way home


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Python said:


> Just finishing up an Olivia Serie V that I got from Jimmy.
> A really nice smoke with some complexity to it.
> 
> Thanks Jimmy!


It is the best cigar for the money that exhists on planet earth. :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Python said:
> 
> 
> > Just finishing up an Olivia Serie V that I got from Jimmy.
> ...


Do you pick up on coffee and chocolate when you smoke them?


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Python said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > Python said:
> ...


Yup Thats why i love them soooo much :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Yup Thats why i love them soooo much :lol:


Well then you should try some of that pipe tobacco that you sent me, I picked up quite a bit of it in that blend. It's a nice smoke  .


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Python said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup Thats why i love them soooo much :lol:


Well then you should try some of that pipe tobacco that you sent me, I picked up quite a bit of it in that blend. It's a nice smoke  .[/quot

Will do


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Tonight I am having an X3 Triple Ligero by K. Hansotia Co. First one I had and am loving it. This past saturday night I had an ITC Split Decision Double Toro. I loved that smoke. I still have the Triple Toro in my Humi and may have it this coming weekend.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Decided to grab an Oliva "O" maduro from my box purchase... i love these


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

smoked one of Jimmy's Graycliff maduro's (more schrapnel that I keep picking out of my abdominal cavity after i got eviscerated by that bomb).
the maduro wrapper had a sweet, chocolatey aroma. when i tasted the head of the cigar (please no gay jokes) i was a little surprised to find it a bit bitter, but then i lit it up. it had a sweet flavor, so maybe it was dark chocolate  as the cigar progressed down, the aroma of the wrapper became fuller and more chocolatey.
anyway, i ended up smoking it down to the nubbin, enjoying every last puff. another sweet smoke from a sweet hit.


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

This afternoon it's a Torano Sig Perfecto. A much bigger smoke than it looks!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm a little over half way through this


It is a pretty nice smoke.

Thanks Kevin!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

mmmmm.......those AB's are very tasty!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you Kevin!!!! This is a Delicious smoke & I am really digging the lancero size!!! I would have never smoked one either, so thanks a lot bro!!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

andy.. i never want to see your "O" face again... please save that for the wife..


as for me I smoked a Don Pepin Generosos... a decent smoke
first half I didnt like.. except the SPICY part.. but it turned and got a hint of cocoa and coffee along with the consistant spiciness.. and it held up well.... well... until the end where it split a little



smoked it while doing an oil change on my car... i found out the band is for not getting oil on your stogey while working on the car


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: 


Acesfull said:


> andy.. i never want to see your "O" face again... please save that for the wife..


I just finished up this:

Let me start by saying, Thanks Nick!

Sorry to say, but this was not a very good smoke for me. 
The first half tasted pretty bad.
Around the half way point this stick did not want to stay lit and I had to puff on it like a freight train to keep it going. This lasted for the rest of the stick.
The flavors never got any better but that is probably because I had to puff and purge so much that it got way to hot.
The burn turned bad and started canoeing on me and there was a hole that ran down the middle of the stick.

Canoeing

Canoeing

A hole running down the middle

I'm guessing it was a bad stick or maybe it just needed some more time in the humi.
I will have to try another one to compare.

Thanks Again Nick, Sorry I didn't like it too much.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

what do you mean you didnt like it.. it obviosly was a perfectly good cigar


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> what do you mean you didnt like it.. it obviosly was a perfectly good cigar


http://www.mysmiley.net


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Python said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > what do you mean you didnt like it.. it obviosly was a perfectly good cigar
> ...


You guys make me freaking (I'd say ****ing... but we can't curse here)..... LAUGH OUT LOUD!!

:lol:

I luv you guys!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

We love you too. http://www.mysmiley.net
(In a MANLY way of course)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Python said:


> We love you too. http://www.mysmiley.net
> (In a MANLY way of course)


Hell... I'd do ya, Bob!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm thinking I missed something on here somewhere. :| 

Another good afternoon of disc. Hosted a regional doubles series on my home course this afternoon. Decent golf, great folks, great smokes...... Burned a Purple Label .com on the way home at noon while running errands, and a very nice LaAurora 1495 after the round. Good times, good times....... 8)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had an CAO Brazilia tonight out n the porch I hadnt had one in quite some time, and this last smoke is leaving me wondering why??? It was just as good as I had remebered :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Stopped by the cigar lounge on the way home from work to enjoy a very tasty R&J Habana Reserve. This is good cigar if you like a medium full stogie with a dark oily Nicaraguan wrapper.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Iceman said:


> Stopped by the cigar lounge on the way home from work to enjoy a very tasty R&J Habana Reserve. This is good cigar if you like a medium full stogie with a dark oily Nicaraguan wrapper.


How did I miss RyJ had a Habana Reserve with a Nic wrapper?!? I must be getting old.....I'm gonna swing by my B&M to see if they've got 'em....it looks really good...


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Sunday night I went to see Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - Awesome show :dude: , pics later - and smoked a La Differencia Cubana (save your money D), a IT Super Fuerte Natural, and a Liga IV (ok for on the cheap, C). 

Last night was a JdN Celebracion, my second and it was more enjoyable than the first one I had. :smoke:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Sunday night I went to see Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - Awesome show :dude: , pics later - and smoked a La Differencia Cubana (save your money D), a IT Super Fuerte Natural, and a Liga IV (ok for on the cheap, C).
> 
> Last night was a JdN Celebracion, my second and it was more enjoyable than the first one I had. :smoke:


what else did ya smoke? Cmon fess up! it WAS a Tom Petty concert


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Friday night we're going to see Black Crowes and Dave Matthews Band play...I'll be taking along a stick or to in order to combat the "other" smoke wafting around :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

don't fight it. Embrace the buds.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

LOL I've no problem with it actually...just not my thing really. And I think it stinks :sad:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> dozenmonkeyz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday night I went to see Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - Awesome show :dude: , pics later - and smoked a La Differencia Cubana (save your money D), a IT Super Fuerte Natural, and a Liga IV (ok for on the cheap, C).
> ...


I confess to nothing! But, it WAS a Tom Petty show!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Cigar.com Brazilian Label. It was pretty good.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Just got to thehat's house.... i smoked another Man O' War.... had lots of burn issues.. needed alot of touchups but smoked OK'ed... Now Im just eating all of Jimmy's food :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good afternoon of casual golf with friends here at Ramcat. Didn't play horrible, just not particularly well. Enjoyed a RP Sungrown petite perfecto and another of those very nice mystery petite corona RP's, no band and gifted to me. Every one of them has been delicious. Yeah, yeah, I gotta find out what they are cause a box of them is in my future.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

scraped and painted one side of the house today. sweated my balls off so rewarded myself with a Bahia '94 I got from tnt. It was down to the nubbin, which has always been enough for me, but tonight had a bug up my ass and decided to smoke another. bbq'd some sausages and fired up a Gran Habano that I picked out of my eye from the bomb from Aces. Really nice smoke, good flavor and excellent burn. sittin here on the patio with seltzer on ice and the last remains of the day. God is good.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tried a Cusano Habano Sungrown !!!! Really decent 4 dollar smoke :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Gran Habano #5 Corojo. 
It was very oily and was a nice smoke.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Scraped and painted the other side of my house today. Now sitting on the patio with a Padilla. The band says "hybrid" on it- not sure what kind, but it looks like a natural. Tastes great, on the milder side, which I like also, and creamy.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm enjoying the unbanded smoke that Michael sent me the other week. I dunno what this is (Jax alluded to what it might be...), but I like it quite a bit. Damn good smoke!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This evenings smoke:









Gran Habano Siglos 3 Robusto


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

JAX said:


> This evenings smoke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ironic that you posted that... i bought a 5er on cbid of these...and its my new favorite. yeah yeah i like cohiba, but cant afford them on a daily basis. probly get a box pretty soon. im starting to get away from the flavored sticks.... still like them, but finding what i like in the "mens department" at the B&M :roll:

also have a box of 5 vegas classic robusto and some olivia 0's on the way. cant wait


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mmmmm....I'm having a RP Fusion, an awesome smoke. I'm such a sucker for Rocky Patel's though. :bowdown: One of these days I'll try another brand.....maybe :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Thursday evening was a Camacho and Scotch event at Burke Cigars. This is my local B&M and I stopped by to enjoy a very tasty Camacho SLR.










I tried to order a box of these too.... :lol:

But if he cant get me a box of them... I will just order a box of what Da' Cycle is having.... :shock:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

My last smoke on vacation...a Punch Rare Corojo I bought at a small shop in Providence RI. Review to follow



















My wife has a Java box pressed.










Caught me in mid sentence being silly talking about my ash...I was surprised, though, this one held up pretty good...










I can be handsome sometimes (with the requisite preparation time and attire)....and then there are pictures like this that keeps me away from Hollywood....:biglaugh:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Sparhawk said:


> My last smoke on vacation...a Punch Rare Corojo I bought at a small shop in Providence RI. Review to follow


My review... Outstanding cigar. These guys are working their way into my top 5... :smoke:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Iceman said:


> Sparhawk said:
> 
> 
> > My last smoke on vacation...a Punch Rare Corojo I bought at a small shop in Providence RI. Review to follow
> ...


OH YEAH baby...I love this smoke....There are only a couple of places around here that carry them....so I grab a couple whenever I can... :beerchug:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Gran Habano 3 Siglo Fuma that I got from Nick.

Thanks Nick!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had a "new"(new to me!) size of the LFD Double Lig last night. It was a 654 Double Lig? The 700 is like a 60 ring. Even the 600 was a little too big. This, I'm guessing, is a 6x54 which is clearly on the outer limits of length and band width that I enjoy, but, hey, DOUBLE LIG. 
Here's the problem.......I've become such a Nicaraguan fan, the predominately Domincan and or Honduran just don't do it for me as much as they used too! :sad:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

JAX said:


> This evenings smoke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, nice yard, Jax! Can I be your houseguest? 8)


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> Wow, nice yard, Jax! Can I be your houseguest? 8)


Can always use an extra pair of hands around here (work for rent?) :lol:

Appreciate the comments on the yard - it's taken me awhile to get it where I want it....now it's just a matter of keeping it that way.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Last night while smoking with DA fish and Aces I had a RP Fusion, and a PAM 64 nice nice for smoking, O yeah I almost forgot I had a Camcaho Corojo diploma as well...........


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> ... a RP Fusion...


This has got to be one of my favs of the RP line; the Maddy Ace sent me was freak'n awesome......


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> Last night while smoking with DA fish and Aces I had a RP Fusion, and a PAM 64 nice nice for smoking, O yeah I almost forgot I had a Camcaho Corojo diploma as well...........


Great photo! What's in the cooler?


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

MGD LITE !!!!!!!! We are watching our figures !!!!!!!!!! My garage is pretty messy too but we had fun :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I really not pissed in that pic.. i just had a really bad headache

Oh yeah I was trying to smoke an Oliva O maddy it was good but my head hurt too much to enjoy it


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> I really not pissed in that pic.. i just had a really bad headache
> 
> Oh yeah I was trying to smoke an Oliva O maddy it was good but my head hurt too much to enjoy it


As your physician I advise you to drink heavily.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Long week...... started the wind down with a recalcitrant CAO Black VR Convergence. Worst canoe I've ever seen. Tried several ways to save it and gave it up as way too much trouble. Into the fire pit and back to the humi for a CAO Criollo Conquistador and all was right with the world again.


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

Trying something new tonight... Gurkha G3 Toro


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > I really not pissed in that pic.. i just had a really bad headache
> ...


oh man thats why i dont drink very often... i get REALLY REALLY bad migranes from it.. unless I drink good alcohol..


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

Had an Oliva Serie V tonight. The first one I've had of this particular line and it definately won't be me last. Terrific smoke for a somewhat reasonable price.


----------



## CigarChief (Jun 26, 2008)

Partegas Black Piramide tonight!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I've never had a headache get better by smoking a cigar! :sad:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Herzen said:


> Trying something new tonight... Gurkha G3 Toro


Dude, what'd you think of it? They're one of my absolute favorites! I had a RP 1990 last night...it was ok, still think the 92 is a lot better. Followed that with an ITC Super Fuerte maddy to combat the "other" smoke at the DMB concert :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Starting my birthday off in style!! Sitting on the back deck listening to the excellent Bluesman Luther Allison, smoking an excellent CAO Black that Jimmy smacked me upside the head with Thursday, Drinking a Margarita made with the Patron & Airborne Shot glass both of which also came from Jimmy!! So thanks to Jimmy!! Without realizing it until just now, he had a hand in all the cool stuff I am enjoying this morning!!! Thanks again Bro!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Starting my birthday off in style!! Sitting on the back deck listening to the excellent Bluesman Luther Allison, smoking an excellent CAO Black that Jimmy smacked me upside the head with Thursday, Drinking a Margarita made with the Patron & Airborne Shot glass both of which also came from Jimmy!! So thanks to Jimmy!! Without realizing it until just now, he had a hand in all the cool stuff I am enjoying this morning!!! Thanks again Bro!!!! :bowdown:


Happy Bday man glad I could help :lol:


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Got a lot done today. Push mowed a 1/2 mile of driveway and limb lopped/pole sawed the sides. Smoked a couple of CAO Petite Maduros during and cooled down with a Perdomo Reserve Cammie robusto. Wrapper started delaminating about half way through but was awful tasty. 8)


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Fish!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

yo, happy birthday, fish!

I'm chillin on the patio with a Rocky Patel R4 maddy. Now this is an RP I can enjoy. I posted a couple of times how I wasn't crazy about the RP Edge, but I'm really enjoying the R4. Dusk, fireflies strafing, life is good.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

After taking care of the lawn and making some progress on the nursary, I settled out back for a:









Montesino


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

> I'm chillin on the patio with a Rocky Patel R4 maddy. Now this is an RP I can enjoy. I posted a couple of times how I wasn't crazy about the RP Edge, but I'm really enjoying the R4. Dusk, fireflies strafing, life is good.


Glad to hear you like the R4! Ironically I had an R4 tonight, and an edge last night. Weird I know.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Bolivar that Barbarian sent over a couple of months ago and a cup of hot green tea.

Life is good.

btw, Happy Belated Birthday, Fish.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I need to pay closer attention sometimes.....my apologies bro for letting this slide...

Happy Birthday Fish!!!

:beerchug: :smoke:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the well wishes fellas!! I finished off my B-Day in style with a Tobacco masterpiece from Oliva that has been sitting in my humi for over two years....a huge Oliva O Bold (the ones with the cloth bands that they don't make anymore). It took me a full two & a half hours to smoke & I Literally enjoyed every last second with it!! What a GREAT smoke!!!! Too bad I only have one of the cloth banded ones left


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yesterday was a bit of a blur for me really...sad that it went by so fast. In no particular order, I enjoyed a Padilla 1932 from Tim that was just friggin incredible, a Master Blend 2 Torp also from Tim that was pretty good, a Cohiba Robusto from that little island that my friend Robbie brought for me, an Indian Tabac NonPareil from Bob, I had another cigar during that time but which one is escaping me at the moment, and I finished off the evening down at the bar with a few friends and a Perdomo Habano Corojo. What a great day. Some pics, Python will hopefully post his later...I didn't take many  

Bob & I having a long ash contest...he won


Dinner...well, some of the food anyhow


Moved out front to cool down


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy belated B-Day Andy (I did say it on Thursday but wanted to say it again to make you feel special :lol: )!

Yesterday there was a ton of smoking going on. I will attempt to remember what I smoked, here goes:

Gurkha Triple Ligero
RP Fusion Double Maduro
Ashton VSG
Partagas Black Label
Pepin Cuban Classic

I think that is it but I might have had one more, I don't remember :lol: .


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, today on the ride to work was a 5 Vegas Gold that I got from Jimmy.

A pretty nice smoke, Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Woke up this morning.. headache free so I enjoyed a Perdomo Habano Corojo... Thats an ash Kevin Costner would be jealous of.. oh look i even cut the top too!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

sa-weet pics, chris! I'm enjoying a ghurka on the deck. my first ghurka ever. listening to the mets beating my yanks, and it's raining.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

enjoying a nice Oliva "O" Maddy....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had a Pepin 5 Vegas Miami and a Pepin Cuban Classic(black labels) before the match.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

really stan? you're smokin pepin's? :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a Tatuaje red label out back just a bit ago...a robusto I think? Tim gave it to me yesterday, my first one of that Tatuaje in particular and I liked it quite a bit. Maybe Stan's onto something with those Tatuaje's, eh? :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Acesfull said:


> really stan? you're smokin pepin's? :lol:


Go figure, huh?!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

A little Sunday chainsawing cleaning up from the late day thunderstorm yesterday. Managed to play a bit and moved #18's pin position here at my Ramcat course. Sat with my feet up in the tool shed as today's storm caught me before I could get to the house and enjoyed a most delicious RP OWR Toro Corojo. Life is good....... 8)


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Here's me smokin a tatty on the deck, livin large.
http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=57&i=imgp1897of6.jpg


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> enjoying a nice Oliva "O" Maddy....


not to thread jack, but i see you're a fanny man


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

After a long day at work, I'm finally outside in the beautiful weather. Today I'm smoking a Gurkha Master's Select, with a Guinness Extra Stout. Great combination by the way.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the way home from work I had an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> After a long day at work, I'm finally outside in the beautiful weather. Today I'm smoking a Gurkha Master's Select, with a Guinness Extra Stout. Great combination by the way.


It's my opinion that Guinness goes well with damn near anything, any time :lol:

I'm sittin out back listening to the rain and some thunder, a live Gov't Mule recording from 1995, and enjoying a Graycliff 1966 (my first of these) that Tim was so gracious to hit me with today. Great finish to a great weekend.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

im smokin a graycliff chateau gran cru and my gf is smokin a RP Fusion MM


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Vegas de Santiago, Secretos del Maestro, figurado



https://www.vegassantiago.com/shop/cate ... d=57287531


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

CRider said:


> commonsenseman said:
> 
> 
> > After a long day at work, I'm finally outside in the beautiful weather. Today I'm smoking a Gurkha Master's Select, with a Guinness Extra Stout. Great combination by the way.
> ...


I would have to agree, Guinness is the real "king of beers". :drinking:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> enjoying a nice Oliva "O" Maddy....


he's smoking an "O", and by the looks of that desktop background he could show his "oh face" "OH! OHH! OHHH!" (office space) :lol: :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > commonsenseman said:
> ...


........and Gov't is the "King of Mules". 8) Just passed through my mind that I've been listening to Warren Haynes for almost 25 freaking years. Damn!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

lazylightningNY said:


> Here's me smokin a tatty on the deck, livin large.
> http://imageshack.us
> http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=57&i=imgp1897of6.jpg


Great picture. Always nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Friday afternoon I stopped by the Burke Cigar Lounge for a cigar and a beer, or two. Just before I got there the Torano delivery had been made. A nice fresh Casa Torano natty was called for and was it good. I hadnt had one in a while and this baby was an awesome start the the weekend.

http://imageshack.us

On Sunday afternoon, I ended the weekend with a great Perdomo Lot 23 and a Curz Light in my Cleveland Browns bottle cozy. The cozy and the cigar were bouth courtesy of Scott. Thanks again bruddah.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

No problem Rick! Looks like that lighter would almost fit the bottle jersey :lol: 

Over the weekend I had Rocky Patel Cuban Blend, a Petrus Ettiquette Rouge, and a IT Cammeroon Legend Gorilla :smoke:


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Just had a 5 Vegas Miami robusto for lunch. I've been getting boxes of these for a steal off of of c-bid.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

fishr said:


> Just had a 5 Vegas Miami robusto for lunch. I've been getting boxes of these for a steal off of of c-bid.


Anton and I were having that discussion 
http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... 0723#70723


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Sat outside.. enjoyed a nice Don Carlos #2


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

riverdog said:


> commonsenseman said:
> 
> 
> > CRider said:
> ...


I had no idea we had Mule fans in the house. If you haven't heard this, you need to:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

i just had my first flavored cigar out of about the last ten i smoked. acid kuba kuba... im not gonna say i hated it, but i put it out about half way. i only have about 12 more of them to go :roll:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

could have been a fluke though... i had a hard time keeping it burning evenly thought too...and that was kind of pissing me off


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

olsaltybastard said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > commonsenseman said:
> ...


Yup been a Warren and Mule fan since before Mule ever released anything, back when he was just doing sit-ins with the Allman Brothers, before he was officially a brother. I am originally from Macon, GA so the ABB is kind of in my blood. Almost literally. Warren's "Tales of Ordinary Madness" is still one of my all time favorites. I won't continue to hijack this thread, but keep your eyes skinned probably under general discussion for a music thread.

I'll run the vid tomorrow at the office. Sound down on the home machine.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Right now I'm drinking a margarita and smoking a Padilla Hybrid I got from my man Nick. I'm about 1/2 inch in but so far so good.

Thanks Nick!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

olsaltybastard said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > commonsenseman said:
> ...


I'm a huge Haynes/Mule fan. I've seen him solo, with the dead, with the ABB, with Phil and Friends, and of course with Mule, since before their bass player died in a sleazy motel in Queens.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Smoking a Graycliff Double Espresso rothschild that Nick bombed me. Thanks again, dude!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

The Padilla Hybrid was a pretty good smoke.

I just sparked a Slow Aged 826 by Perdomo Natural. 
A very good everyday priced smoke IMO.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

My last smoke of June is a Pepin JJ, beli. I'll start taking some pics when I can figure out how to turn the flash off on my camera....<long sigh> guess I'll have to read the manual.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Tonite was a small herf with FM

HdM Prensado Oscuro



Tons of smoke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FM and a CAO 65th anni, Ton Ton



Relaxing on the back porch !

Good times !


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Tonite was a small herf with FM
> 
> HdM Prensado Oscuro
> 
> ...


Dude.... the smoke you have captured coming off that stick is amazing... Drooling here, bro!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I just got a few new smokes in the mail today. Thought I'd give Fonseca a try. Wow, what an great looking cigar!



Never had one before, but it was quite tasty!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Victor Sinclair 10th Aniversario

only my 2nd VS smoke (first was the Triple Corojo which was yummy) and it was quite nice.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

commonsenseman said:


> I just got a few new smokes in the mail today. Thought I'd give Fonseca a try. Wow, what an great looking cigar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great stick!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> Victor Sinclair 10th Aniversario
> 
> only my 2nd VS smoke (first was the Triple Corojo which was yummy) and it was quite nice.


I enjoy BOTH of those! And just got two boxes delivered yesterday. I think that 10th aniversario is SUCH a well made and tasty stick.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I still havent smoked a Victor Sinclair... I'll have to light up one of those triple corojos Cycle gifted... they look very well constructed


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Just to further confuse STTM... I smoked a very tasty Torano Reserva Selecta.... :wink:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:hmm:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > HdM Prensado Oscuro
> ...


Michael it was amazing, . the volumes of smoke that came off this cigar

It rolled like this to about the halfway point, awesome smoke, but, You said you didn't like Hoyos

I sent one to Jax, wonder if he had the same experiance with his ?


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> I sent one to Jax, wonder if he had the same experiance with his ?


We'll find out real soon...after seeing that pic I'm anxious to fire this puppy up!


----------



## CigarChief (Jun 26, 2008)

*It was 95 degrees in the middle of an offcoast sand storm..*

...but nothing was going to stop me and a buddy from firing up a couple of JR Edicion Limitada Alternative Montecristo Edmundos. It was a very nice smoke, especially for the cost.


----------

